# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  почему слетают драйвера

## vais77

после переустановки windows xp (sp3) составное устройство: веб-камера и микрофон перестали работать! на других машинах проблем нет - все работает, а на родном пишет что не распознано USB-устройство! какие драйвера нужно обновлять USB или веб-кам?
P.S. на камеру дров не нашел! все устройства в мониторе samsung syncmaster 225uw. что мне делать? монитор менять не охото!

----------


## Микола

Не ахота огорчать проблема вазможна в материнке, тах проблема но не че живем потихоньку

----------

